# New family member pics...



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

I did say I'd post pics of our new P2000 so here they are:

Don't read into the lil chrome "gaurdian" behind the case...


















Field strip for cleaning takes only a few seconds, so easy...



























Comparison to a Beretta 950 Jetfire for size...









No regrets. This thing feels good just holding it. I'd recommend it to anyone. I'm going to try the next smaller backstrap for Mrs. Highlander's smaller hands.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Excellent! A most familiar profile. :smt023 Let us know how it shoot for you guys. Mine are very accurate. I actually have the smaller back strap on my 9mm and the medium on my 40 since that is how they came. With some time using both I think I prefer the medium in my mid sized man hands but they are both very usable. The small will defiantly shrink down that grip diameter and distance to trigger for your wife.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. :smt023


----------



## Highlander1911 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well she's got near 200rnds through it. So, so, so nice. Mrs Highlander shoots real well with it but after a mag or 2 she starts anticipating the recoil. It does hit hard but I'm sure many poly firearms do that. For me, very accurate either point and shoot w/out sights or sighting in at greater distance. The next time we go I'll post some "dead paper" and distances. So far at 10yds they're all "on the mark". Get one if you're thinking about it.


----------

